# washing machine shutoff valve - advice needed...



## myke232 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello,

I have a slightly leaky washing machine shutoff valve that I would like to replace. My question is, can I replace my existing one without doing any soldering? My hope is that I could remove the 2 big flat-head screws in front, hopefully the unit would slide off, and I could then screw a new one on. The problem is I don't know how this thing comes apart exactly. Does anyone know? Pics provided... Thanks!


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

It is leaking at the shaft of the control lever. I have never had one of those apart before, but from the amound of rust I see, I would replace the whole thing. You could spend a lot of time taking it apart and then find it can't be repaired.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=148753
this might help you, I don't know if this is your model or not but should get you started anyway, they have repair parts and a diagram to look at, happy plumbing.


----------



## myke232 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.



Just Bill said:


> It is leaking at the shaft of the control lever. I have never had one of those apart before, but from the amound of rust I see, I would replace the whole thing. You could spend a lot of time taking it apart and then find it can't be repaired.


Actually, my plan is to replace the whole thing. I'm just trying to find out if I can do so without soldering anything. Does the valve unit include everything up to and including the soldering where it meets the water lines; I guess that is the main question.



DUDE! said:


> http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=148753
> this might help you, I don't know if this is your model or not but should get you started anyway, they have repair parts and a diagram to look at, happy plumbing.


Cool, yeah I found that too, although I'm still not 100% sure where the actual valve ends and the water lines begin.

I was hoping someone would have experience with the valve and would know exactly what needs to be done; most importantly soldering vs. no soldering...


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-solder-copper-pipes-39020/
Take a look through this thread, You can do it! Not to expensive to get started with the equipment needed..You can practice on some scrap pieces beforehand. Looking at the pics, you can see when the last guy soldered, it blackened the wood some, that will happen because of location, just have a bucket of water and a big rag near you. You're going to feel so good about yourself after you complete this,, good luck, and there are lots of people here to help you.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I see this is an old post. If you are interestes I had same problem and started a thread here and was able to put pictures of the valve taken apart:


http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/leaking-oatey-washing-machine-shutoff-valve-122780/


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yes its done all the time...get new valve same kind take screws off be careful o rings ...put new valve in replace screws.... make sure to turn off water


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> yes its done all the time...get new valve same kind


 
Thats easier said than done. 

In my situation I could not find the exact same valve that I have now. The one that Oatey manufactures now has different size taps so the new valve body will not fit on the existing taps I have in my washer box once I take the old valve body off.

Only remedy is cut open wall, cut out old taps and solder in new.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> Thats easier said than done.
> 
> In my situation I could not find the exact same valve that I have now. The one that Oatey manufactures now has different size taps so the new valve body will not fit on the existing taps I have in my washer box once I take the old valve body off.
> 
> Only remedy is cut open wall, cut out old taps and solder in new.


yes that can happen but most of the time it works out....watts is what is changed the most.....don't know what you had...some times the neck where set against o rings is alittle longer.... good thought..


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> some times the neck where set against o rings is alittle longer.... good thought..


 
Thats what the problem was...the taps on the new are larger both in length and diameter.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> Thats what the problem was...the taps on the new are larger both in length and diameter.


 who made your old valve watts, oatly...or some import....thats what happens when we don't stay with name brand supplies.....sorry to here you had trouble.....I never did...


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> who made your old valve watts, oatly...or some import....thats what happens when we don't stay with name brand supplies.....sorry to here you had trouble.....I never did...


 
You looked at my other thread I posted on my leaking Oatey valve. If you can find one identical I'll praise your name.

Here is my post on my valve:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/leaking-oatey-washing-machine-shutoff-valve-122780/


----------

